# Sina tassa sangen mekitaj tyhmaj ja rasua!



## kb8ksr

Hello, I had a seventh grade student put this on the bottom of a test and I have no idea what language it is or what the translation is.

I would appreciate help with either.

Sina tassa sangen mekitaj tyhmaj ja rasua!


----------



## Ilmo

It tries to be Finnish, but it doesn't make sense.
I try to translate the little I can:

You here very "mekitaj" stupid and "rasua"!

I cannot decipher those two words "mekitaj" and "rasua".
Maybe my fellow Finns will find some clue.


----------



## Hakro

Hi kb8ksr,

Do you promise that this student won't get into trouble for this? If you do I try to help with the translation.

I would guess that the last word should be "rasva" = fat, although in Finnish it's only fat as a noun, not as an adjective.

You here very "mekitaj" stupid and fat!


----------



## kb8ksr

Thank you very much


----------



## Hakro

Did you promise, kb8ksr?

"Sina tassa sangen mekita*j* tyhma*j* ja rasua!" 
Could it be possible that these two characters are not letters j but commas? It doesn't solve the problem but it could help us forward.


----------



## Ilmo

Hakro said:


> "Sina tassa sangen mekita*j* tyhma*j* ja rasua!"
> Could it be possible that these two characters are not letters j but commas? It doesn't solve the problem but it could help us forward.


 
Probably you are right, Hakro. And after your post I got the idea, that there is the letter "r" missing. Then the word would be "merkitä", that is, "to mean". I think that the student has looked in a dictionary for the Finnish translation of the adjective "mean", but, in error, he/she picked the Finnish translation of the verb "to mean".

So, the final translation would be:

*"You here (are) very mean, stupid and fat!"*

*Now it makes sense, doesn't it?*


----------



## Hakro

Right, Ilmo. I had the same idea that there's a spelling mistake but I didn't find it.

Now it really makes sense. Only I'm worried that the student is going to be punished.


----------



## kb8ksr

I really appreciate all of your hard work and effort.  As for the student he is continuously looking for new ways to get into trouble.  His parents and my wife are working hard to help him become a better student and a better person.

I started the thread on a lie, its actually my wife's student.  I told her that I would see if I could get some information.  So, it will be up to her to decide the disipline.  He directed the comment at my wife; so I am quite sure that she will not be happy.  

I hope that I have not betrayed your trust and thank you for your help.


----------



## Pando

Ilmo said:


> Probably you are right, Hakro. And after your post I got the idea, that there is the letter "r" missing. Then the word would be "merkitä", that is, "to mean". I think that the student has looked in a dictionary for the Finnish translation of the adjective "mean", but, in error, he/she picked the Finnish translation of the verb "to mean".
> 
> So, the final translation would be:
> 
> *"You here (are) very mean, stupid and fat!"*
> 
> *Now it makes sense, doesn't it?*



Very nice job with the detective work! It makes perfect sense now!


----------



## jonquiliser

I suggest you give the fellow a corrected version of his phrase, saying nothing more.. maybe that will be something he doesn't expect and so has him think a little.. at least. 

Perhaps something like "(Sinä) olet (sangen, hyvin) ilkeä, tyhmä ja lihava."

:|

(and yes, the detective work was impressive  )


----------



## kb8ksr

I like that suggestion and I will pass it on to my wife.  

The student is gifted, and I am told that both his girlfriend and himself were learning Finnish so that they could have their own secret language.

Once again, thank you,


----------

